# How to Lift light weights badly



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been browsing Uk-muscle for some time now, did have a journal up on sugdenbarbell.co.uk but got bored with it, so im going to start again on here. Bit of background, I work as a Personal Trainer, and compete in Strongman 105kg. This is my second year of competition, last year I was one faint away from making the UK finals, so I plan on not fainting this time.

So today was bench,

Flat Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

160kg x 3

Incline DB Press

44kg x 10

44kg x 10

44kg x 10

44kg x 7 got a little tired by this point

Incline DB flies

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Cable Crossover

3 sets of 10 nothing interesting here

CGBP

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

80kg x 10

Triceps were wrecked

Tricep push down (bar)

40 x 10 3 sets

Tricep extension (single arm)

3 sets of 10 again

15 mins of stairmaster

really like benching so just kind of wanted to get the day over and done with.

I am currently dropping weight for a competition in March I want to go in at 107kg and drop water over night, currently sitting at 109kg so will make it very easy

www.physicallyfit.co.uk


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

No carb day today and trained biceps, need a little focus on these as I have never really paid attention to them so going to train at the start of the week with back then by themselves on friday.

Keep the rest on all of the exericses at max 30 seconds, to keep a good pump going throughout

Dumbbell Curls

26kg x 10

28kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Incline seated dumbbell curls

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Precher bench curls

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 8

Wide grip easy bar curl (standing)

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Supermans (singlearm)

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Straight bar cable curl

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Drop Set*

25kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

15minutes on Bike 15minutes on Treadmill walking on an incline

http://www.physicallyfit.co.uk


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ha freddie didnt expect you to drop by here


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Got bored of sugdenbarbell, and I can get a little bit of exposure for my site being on here regularly, how training going?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

freddiehick said:


> Got bored of sugdenbarbell, and I can get a little bit of exposure for my site being on here regularly, how training going?


Training is going well, started getting back into equipment so should be seeing the numbers fly in the next few weeks, got a comp late feb, prob be my debut in the 75kg weight cat if all goes to plan.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Strong mofo


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

What are your numbers at the moment, I just been working on my squat depth after that last video of mine, I am box squatting of 16inch 210 x 5 last session should hit 220 x 5 if not more this week now im ready for the depth


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Cheers bulkamania always try to impress:thumb:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice benching. But most importantly has the squatting depth improved since the last video you posted?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

freddiehick said:


> What are your numbers at the moment, I just been working on my squat depth after that last video of mine, I am box squatting of 16inch 210 x 5 last session should hit 220 x 5 if not more this week now im ready for the depth


Did 115kg off a 2 board the other day first time in bench shirt since worlds, deadlift havnt maxed out yet but have done 200kg at 66kg bodyweight before in the gym, squat doubled 170 pretty easy in half suit the other day first time back in suit so should be hitting more weight in next few weeks.


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to say I have worked on my depth, swallowed my pride, do some box squats have to wait and see with the next video to see if it is approved, good lifting merat, you been nearly as good as me soon


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Deadlift Monday

Deadlift

140kg x 10

180kg x 5

210kg x 5

220kg x 5

235kg x 3

235kg x 3

Really want these to be bigger but they are just being slow at going up

Bent over rows

140kg x 5

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Lat Pulldown

80 x 10

80 x 10

85 x 9

80 x 10

Lat pullover

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Some bicep work

15 mins treadmill

http://www.physicallyfit.co.uk


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you the lad that posted up ridiculous videos and got ridiculed from more experienced lifters over on sugden??


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Was I on Sugden, yes, am I on there anymore, no

Legs

Squats couple warm up sets

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 5

Squatting onto a 16inch box

200kg x 5

210kg x 5

220kg x 4

210kg x 5

Straight Leg deadlift

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

160kg x 10

Lunges

26kg in hand x 10

28kg in hand x 10

28kg in hand x 10

Leg extension

full stack x 10

full stack x 10

full stack x 10

Treadmill walking up hill 15 minutes

http://www.physicallyfit.co.uk


----------



## freddiehick (Mar 15, 2009)

Chest and triceps session the other day

Bench Flat

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 4 or 5 i forget

150kg x 3

100kg x 10

incline

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 wasnt coming down very low so i went back down weight

100kg x 10

95kg x 10

Flat flys

30kg x 10

34kg x 5

34kg x 5

probably went a little to heavy hear but nevermind

High Lateral cable cross

3 sets of 10

Some tricep work nothing exciting

video here


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Personal Trainer? Your form is auwful mate.


----------

